# FYI on pecans for the holidays



## squirrel (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I just wanted to share a little "insider" info. As many of you know I have a whole bunch of pecan trees and I sell alot of my nuts to a local wholesale outfit and it's not rocket science when several other places start hitting you up for your measly little 11 acres of pecans. So I did some research and it seems there is a major pecan shortage this year due to some sort of fungus. Lucky for me I didn't get hurt by it so I think I'm gonna start doing some serious shelling! LOL! Soooo..... if you are gonna want pecans for the holidays I suggest you get to your local Sam's and stock up soon. I was told they may go up to as much as 20 bucks a pound! Wha??? I wouldn't pay that for them. But, there are some crazy arse folks who would.


----------



## eman (Oct 2, 2010)

If they are more than $6.99 lb shelled everyone will just have to do without there christmas goodies this year


----------



## princess (Oct 2, 2010)

You *are* nuts!! LOL!!

And what does it say about most of us that we'd rather hit you up for pecan WOOD than nuts? ;) Mmmm... custom wood.

I have stacks of apple, pear and cherry drying from my dad's place's fall trim.

Thanks for the heads up!
 


Squirrel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to share a little "insider" info. As many of you know I have a whole bunch of pecan trees and I sell alot of my nuts to a local wholesale outfit and it's not rocket science when several other places start hitting you up for your measly little 11 acres of pecans. So I did some research and it seems there is a major pecan shortage this year due to some sort of fungus. Lucky for me I didn't get hurt by it so I think I'm gonna start doing some serious shelling! LOL! Soooo..... if you are gonna want pecans for the holidays I suggest you get to your local Sam's and stock up soon. I was told they may go up to as much as 20 bucks a pound! Wha??? I wouldn't pay that for them. But, there are some crazy arse folks who would.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh little missy I have lots of pecan wood. Pecan trees are very fragile and I've been chopping my happy hiney off. I do have a thing for hickory and just scored a major truckload from a semi-local person. I also have some oak that I burn inside. LOVE burning wood, whether it's inside or out! And yes mam, I'm a little nuts, that's why I love me so much!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey Princess, we should do a trade! I would love to trade you some pecan for some cherry.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 2, 2010)

No wonder you call yourself squirrel with that many nuts I think I'd be a squirrel to. Now you bet get the shelling so You can be SELLIN.........LOL 

nice play on words ha


----------



## squirrel (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm justta squirrel tryin' to get a nut! LOL!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 2, 2010)

Mark - very nice play on words.


----------



## princess (Oct 2, 2010)

You betcha, sister!!! When it looks good and dry I will PM you. I hear it is AWESOME for bacon. I want to do peacnwood fish sooo bad!

 


Squirrel said:


> Hey Princess, we should do a trade! I would love to trade you some pecan for some cherry.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 3, 2010)

Man I hope these do not end up like pine nuts did - $24 a package at Costco - killing me


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Squirrel!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 3, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> .........your measly little 11 acres of pecans.


need any tree trimming?


----------



## squirrel (Oct 3, 2010)

Chef Rob - you can have all you want buddy! Pecan trees are fragile and the limbs are always falling down. I'm gonna be doing some wood chunks soon if you want to do an exchange (doesn't have to be wood!)


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 3, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Chef Rob - you can have all you want buddy! Pecan trees are fragile and the limbs are always falling down. I'm gonna be doing some wood chunks soon if you want to do an exchange (doesn't have to be wood!)


The thoughts going thru my little brain when I saw the last 5 words I am not able to post here.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 3, 2010)

thx squirrel but wood ain't cheep to ship and i trim pecan trees for my g/f's granny so i do have a supply................anything out west you like LMK!

damn it gary, not sure what get's me more............yer post or the fact that you've worked yer way up to five words storage capacity!


Scarbelly said:


> The thoughts going thru my little brain when I saw the last 5 words I am not able to post here.


----------



## makeminemeat (Oct 15, 2010)

On a related topic.....can anyone tell me, with first hand knowledge, if using pecan wood for smoking would effect a nut allergy?

I would love to use some pecan for smoking, but, also would hate to croak the neighbors. (Well, most of them).

Thanks


----------



## squirrel (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes it does! My allergist told me so.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 15, 2010)

I have 80 pounds of pecans shelled and in the freezer so far!


----------



## makeminemeat (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Just something to shy away from when serving guests.


----------

